# Show and Tell



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Guys

Thought I'd show some new baits I just finished up. Some small bass baits, 6" shads, some new sinking crayfish, another duck and two small little birds that Swede wanted me to do. Hpoe you like them.

Thanks
Etch


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow Etch ,You should really warn people to wear some eye protection. I've just been checking out the new paint and I'm just about blinded!!! LOL.Twenty some lures in one post? You really are a machine, a very creative machine. Thanks Swede, those birds are fantastic! Reverse swimming monster craws, mid buzz tops, rubber ducky's, little bass killers and 6" shad in electric hues ( I think that's when my retina's exploded). Wow dude, what's in your coffee, or is it that Canadian water? I wish I could turn out just half of what you do.

Douglas

BTW, I need you to make me a Custom Frog, Let me know if I could make something for you.


----------



## Jason413 (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome work Etch! I love those craws. I can imagine the vibration those would make underwater. You are one busy builder! Your tackle box must be one of those rolling craftsman toolboxes!


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

thanxs row, birds are little guys just under 4 inches, floaters , tail waited sit like there trying to get the heck out of the water, lots of flash and splash from the blades, first ones i ever did, but love em so much there going to have freinds soon, lol, kraws are maple sinkers ( somebodys old chair lol) that (you were right) have the blades backwards to imatate a fleeing action,, mid buzzers are also maple sinkers, with the blades spinning and flashing at the same time, like torpedos ,lol, as for a frog bro, for you no probs, sned me an email or pm any time, let me know what you are looking for,? and i am working with a creeper master(luke) to try and make some etch creeper frogs!! woo hoooo 

thanxs for the kind words, and its fun being a freak isnt it !!!!!!lmao

Etch


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Man, Etch you *are* a machine. Those are great. Love the Crawdads and the birds. Very cool.

Rod


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

etch said:


> thanxs for the kind words, and its fun being a freak isnt it !!!!!!lmao
> 
> Etch


Etch...you are a freak...a freaking machine...you must be snow bound and locked in the workshop...the craws are sick...your creations are off the hook...can't wait to see the creeper frogs you're working on...no wonder you will never get to the computer for decals...it is probably buried under sawdust and overspray!  
I really like the color choices too! They all look like fish catchers. Very nice job man!!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Etch you must sneeze in rainbow colors from all that painting! Beautiful stuff as always. 

Tell me about the wire between the buzzer on the tails of the baits just above the yellow duck. Is that to keep the hooks separated or is that to rattle against the buzzers? 

If you and Hazmail ever got together, you'd rule the world!


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

thanxs for the kind words means alot to me, vince i think you are talking about the kraws, and they are sinking maple baits, pulled from the rear end, the buzzers put on backwards to act like the claws, when you pull it the blades will spin and flash, the wire on the head is nylon attenea material, hope that helps 

Etch


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow! Those craws are sweet! I like the duck too!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

etch,,,,,,,,,, love your work man.......keep it up............


----------

